# Need a motor for a 400EX



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Anyone know someone who has an engine for a Honda 400ex? I bought a 2000 400ex from a friend here at work with a smoked top end. Bottom end is fine and dandy but the guy I bought it from took it apart without labeling anything so I have a bottom end and trans with the jug removed and a small pile of parts and a ziploc bag full of fasteners! I can't believe some people. Any leads or help is appreciated guys! Thanks
Jim Phillips


----------



## Rusher (Jan 6, 2006)

Jim,

I don't know the extent of your situation but double check the top end, you may be able to salvage it. You might be able to sleeve the jug and install a new piston & ring set cheaper than purchasing a used engine.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

Make a free login at www.exriders.com There are a ton of guys that will help you out and maybe even find a motor there or otherwise check ebay.


----------



## jimhx720 (Jan 9, 2003)

Rusher, the jug looks pretty trashed, the piston, on the intake side, detonated. Looks like to me when the kid re-jetted the carb he leaned it out a bit much. I am a pretty good mechanic, but this is the first quad, dirtbike, etc, that I have owned that is a four-stroke. I'm more used to the old fashioned 2-strokers. If I had been the one to dis-assemble the motor I feel I would have been able to put it back together. The motor I have would be serviceable, just needs to be pulled out and the aluminum pieces that are in it, cleaned out. New piston and jug are a must I think, piston for sure, not sure about the jug. Just thought if I could find a used motor I could swap em out and then maybe use the old motor for a spare and myabe build the crap out of it! 

Jsmith, thanks for the site, I'm going to check it out right now.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

Try EBAY. There is a ton of parts. You can probably find just a top end or a used engine.


----------

